# Radiator Lüfter mit begrenztem Budget



## finnninjator (25. November 2018)

*Radiator Lüfter mit begrenztem Budget*

Hallo,

Ich habe mir am Black Friday eine Neue Wasserkühlung bestellt (CM Masterliquid ml240l). Leider sind mir die mitgelieferten Lüfter etwas zu laut, weswegen ich mir nun neue bestellen will.

Budget sind so ca 12€ pro Lüfter,  RGB ist egal

Danke schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## IICARUS (25. November 2018)

*AW: Radiator LÃ¼fter mit begrenztem Budget*

Andere Lüfter werden auf Radiatoren nicht unbedingt leiser sein, vor allem nicht wenn sie eine gewisse Drehzahl erreichen.
Zudem haben manche Lüfter auch Geräusche aus dem Lager, wenn du leise Lüfter möchtest kommst du im Grunde nicht an Nocuta Lüfter vorbei.

Hier welche in Schwarz: Noctua NF-F12 PWM chromax.black.swap, 120mm ab €'*'20,90 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Oder in Braun etwas günstiger: Noctua NF-P12 PWM ab €'*'17,80 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Mit nur 900 U/min: Noctua NF-P12 redux-900 ab €'*'12,84 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Oder die sollen auch gut sein: Arctic BioniX P140 und P14 PWM PST im Doppeltest: Die P-Serie verspricht hohen statischen Druck - Hardwareluxx

Arctic BioniX P120 PWM PST rot ab €'*'15,99 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Arctic BioniX F120 PWM PST weiß, 120mm (ACFAN00093A) ab € 10,89


----------



## finnninjator (25. November 2018)

*AW: Radiator Lüfter mit begrenztem Budget*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Was würde denn gegen diese hier sprechen?
Noctua NF-P12 redux-1300 PWM ab €' '12,93 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## IICARUS (25. November 2018)

*AW: Radiator Lüfter mit begrenztem Budget*

Hatte ich auch mit eingestellt gehabt.

Habe diese selbst noch nicht gehabt, daher kann ich da nur eine Vermutung ansetzen ob ich denke das sie gut sein werden.
Die können halt nicht mehr als 900 U/min drehen wo du halt mit nur zwei Lüfter kein Spielraum hast solltest du mal noch stärker abkühlen müssen.

Bei meiner Wasserkühlung brauche ich selbst im Hochsommer nicht über 700 U/min gehen, aber ich habe viel mehr Fläche mit insgesamt 11 Lüfter, da müssen dann alle Lüfter nicht so schnell drehen.
Bei dir würde ich schon Lüfter nehmen die mindestens 1500 U/min schaffen, um noch eine Reserve zu haben.
Habe bei mir die P12 mit 1300 U/min und PWM verbaut und auch die F12, beide sind sehr gute Lüfter und sehr leise mit niedriger Drehzahl und haben keine Geräusche aus dem Lager.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (25. November 2018)

*AW: Radiator Lüfter mit begrenztem Budget*

Ich schließe mich dem Kollegen IICARUS an. Die Noctua sind super.


----------



## IICARUS (26. November 2018)

*AW: Radiator Lüfter mit begrenztem Budget*

Habe auch noch die A14 verbaut, die sind mit 140mm noch besser, aber die sehen hier nicht zur Debatte, da 240er Radiator.
Im übrigem wird mein Sohn in den nächsten Tagen auch die selbe AIO verbaut bekommen. Mal sehen wie die Lüfter für ihn sind, sonst werden sie auch ausgetauscht.
Er hat aber zur not seine eigenen Gehäuselüfter die dazu auch mal ausgetestet werden können.

Bei meiner Wakü habe ich komplett auf Nocuta Lüfter gesetzt. Leider gab es sie als ich sie kaufte noch nicht in Schwarz. Hätte mir besser als dieses braun gefallen. Aber mir ging es um ein guten Luftdruck und leise Betrieb und das war mir der Aufpreis wert. Bei 11 Lüfter haben die Kosten der Lüfter ein großen Teil bei dem Umbau auf Wasser ausgemacht.

Ich habe aber schon in anderen Bewertungen gelesen das die Lüfter bei dieser AIO oft bemängelt werden.
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Pumpe aus? Läuft sie leise?


----------



## Chupstar (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiator Lüfter mit begrenztem Budget*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Pumpe aus? Läuft sie leise?



Die Pumpe ist, zumindest für meine Ohren, unhörbar.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiator Lüfter mit begrenztem Budget*

Es reichen einfache Arctic Lüfter, alles andere ist Geldverbrennen. Und dann musst Du lernen, Lüfterkurven sinnvoll einzustellen
Arctic F12 PWM PST, 120mm ab €' '4,34 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Computerbase


----------



## Narbennarr (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiator Lüfter mit begrenztem Budget*

Wenn dann musst du hier schon den Radiatoren-Test verlinken, da sind die Ergebnisse etwas anders.
Die F12 leisten für das Geld schon was, aber da ist auch kein Kunststück, Luft bewegen die alle. Was den F12 ist fehlt ist (Neben der mangelhaften verarbeitung und haptik), die Qualität am Lager . man muss recht stark selektieren und die Haltbarkeit ist mitunter naja.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiator Lüfter mit begrenztem Budget*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Was den F12 ist fehlt ist (Neben der mangelhaften verarbeitung und haptik), die Qualität am Lager . man muss recht stark selektieren und die Haltbarkeit ist mitunter naja.


Ich empfehle auch keine alten F12, sondern neue F12 PST. Ich habe sie getestet und sie sind für das Geld rundum eine Empfehlung. Auf Radiatoren sieht es genauso aus, oder hast Du Messwerte? Hier wurde der ganze Humbug malk bewertet und selbst die typischen Gehäuselüfter mit geringem statischem Druck verlieren kaum gegen andere Lüfter
Luefter auf Radiatoren im Test: Hohe Kuehlleistung auch mit wenig statischem Druck - ComputerBase

Wenn jemand für zwei Lüfter 12,-€ ausgeben will, so steht es im Eingangsbeitrag, sind die Arctic genau richtig.


----------



## Narbennarr (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiator Lüfter mit begrenztem Budget*

PC-Luefter fuer Radiatoren im Test: Arctic vs. be quiet!, Nanoxia, Noctua und Noiseblocker (Seite 2) - ComputerBase

Dort sieht man das die F12 im Bereich unter 40dba etwas schwächeln und die Dominanz der A12x25 (dessen Mehrleistung mir nicht der extreme Preis wert wäre). Die F12 PST (deren Highlight ja quasi nur der y-Adapter ist) habe ich selbst zu genüge. Man sieht fühlt und hört (zum Teil*) halt sofort, dass es ein 4€ Lüfter ist. Wer billig kauf, kauft halt gerne auch zwei mal. Bei dem, Budget würde ich die Pure Wings 2 jederzeit vorziehen. Die gibt es auch ab 7-8€ pro Stück

* Von 5 Lüftern waren 3 im Lager sehr leise, zwei haben geklackert. Von drei guten fing einer nach nem halben Jahr an.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiator Lüfter mit begrenztem Budget*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Dort sieht man das die F12 im Bereich unter 40dba etwas schwächeln.


So unterschiedlich werden Graphen interpretiert
Ich sehe etwas ganz anderes


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiator LÃ¼fter mit begrenztem Budget*



finnninjator schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
> 
> Was würde denn gegen diese hier sprechen?
> Noctua NF-P12 redux-1300 PWM ab €'*'12,93 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Nichts, bei deinem Budget von max. 12€/Lüfter die beste Wahl und seit 2007 bewährt. 

Neu, keine Erfahrungswerte, aber interessant: 

Arctic P12 PWM schwarz ab €'*'5,10 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

P12 PWM | 120 mm PWM Luefter optimiert fuer statischen Druck | ARCTIC


Sobald du häufiger etwas von "zwecks Lüfterlager Selektion nötig" liest, würde ich den Lüfter links liegen lassen. Da wurde dann am falschen Ende gespart und die Pfennigfuchserei ist den Ärger nicht wert.


----------



## Johnjoggo32 (1. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiator Lüfter mit begrenztem Budget*

Man kann sich da allerdings auch mehr Ärger mit machen als man muss btw. Ich hab die hier: Lepa  BOL.Quiet PWM 120mm rot ab 11,77 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de - Da rangieren die Meinungen von super ******* zu super geil. Ich schleif die schon seit meiner 390x und meinem FX8320 rum. Haben immer gereicht und ich hatte keine Ausfälle.
Was ich damit sagen will, wenn du jetzt nicht gerade Sharkoon oder sowas kaufst machst du idR. nichts falsch. Ich hab auch 2 von den BeQuiets in meinem ITX Build (Pure Wing 2) und sie tun was sie sollen. Die Noctua sind klar besser und ich würde die vorziehen, aber anders als bei den ganz billigen machst du weder mit Corsair noch BeQuiet noch Noctua was falsch. Besser geht immer. Nur bei RGB-Lüftern musst du aufpassen. Die von Aerocool machen z.B. nen soliden Eindruck, sind aber ******* xD

@interessierterUser

Wie ist Foundations so? Bin seit Rebirth vorsichtig, hab aber richtig bock auf ein neues gutes X!


----------



## dreamdomain (5. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiator Lüfter mit begrenztem Budget*

Ich teile mal kurz meine Erfahrung mit den Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PLPS 120mm  Habe 2 Stück auf meiner alphacool Eisbaer LT 240 verbaut und bin sehr zufrieden. 17,90 pro Stück finde ich okay, dafür erhält man eine sehr leise Lüfter mit ausreichendem Druck und Luftdurchsatz. Zudem ist auch noch neben normalen Antivibrationsgummis ein Gummi Frame dabei, um Geräusche und Vibrationen komplett zu umgehen.


----------



## SteMeX (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiator Lüfter mit begrenztem Budget*

Ich habe auf meiner Celsius S36 drei Noctua NF-F12 PWM chromax verbaut. Bin damit super zufrieden.

Diese liegen zwar nicht ganz in deinem Budget, aber du willst ja auch eine Weile Spass damit haben, da wären mir 10-20 EUR ziemlich egal.


----------



## bastian123f (6. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiator Lüfter mit begrenztem Budget*

Bei einem Kumpel haben wir mal die Silent Wings 3 verbaut auf nem Radi. Aber zwischen Radi und Lüfter haben wir eine Schablone ausgeschnitten und dazwischen gelegt. Jetzt kann die Luft  an den Seiten der Silent wings nicht mehr raus. Das System läuft fast unhörbar. Nur die Pumpe ist zu hören.


----------

